# Are You New to Memebox?



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 10, 2014)

(taken from memebox website)

Memebox allowing text borrowing (admin message)


*ARE YOU NEW TO MEMEBOX?*

New to Memebox? Don’t worry because we’ll guide you through the entire Memebox process, and help you to have the best shopping experience ever! So, who are we and what do we do exactly? 
We’re an e-commerce beauty retailer born in Seoul, currently headquartered in San Francisco, trying to reach out to global Korean beauty manias from all over the world! Whether you’re a beauty newbie, or a beauty professional, you’ll find that Memebox has something for everybody!

*Memebox?*

The signature Memebox Global is thoughtfully curated by our experts in Korea to give you the chance to experience the widest selection of the newest and hottest Korean beauty products in the market! 
Best recommended for those that are new to Memebox, Signature Memebox Global contents range from hair and body products, to skincare and makeup products that comes in 4 to 8 full size and deluxe sample sizes. Special Edition Memeboxes have fun themes, in which products are curated with the specific theme and purpose in mind, and also includes 4 to 8 full size and deluxe sample size products. Also, you can expect an insert with full details on the products in your box when you receive your Memebox so that you can utilize your new goodies best!

*Superbox?*

The Superbox is specially designed to cater to beauty box fanatics looking for full-sized products that will target their specific beauty needs. Each Superbox is designed with its own theme and purpose, and contents in the box are carefully selected to fit the box’s respective theme! Our Superboxes are usually best loved by daring beauty enthusiasts and beautyholics that are open to trying new products and have a specific beauty need in mind! Also, we UNBOX our Superboxes on the product page one week after the scheduled shipping date so that you can find out which goodies are in your box! 

*Luckybox?*

We combined all our top rated signature Memebox Global items and put them into one Luckybox! Because Memeboxes fly off the shelves so quickly, Luckybox was created to bring back our most popular items from previously sold-out signature Memeboxes in order to give more people a chance to experience Memebox’s bestselling items. Also sourced and shipped directly from Korea, Luckyboxes are a favorite among beauty fanatics that always be in the know in the beauty scene.

*Memeshop?*

Get the best quality Korean skin care and makeup cosmetics straight from our Memeshop. We offer a variety of cosmetics for all ages and skin types, for both men and women, so that you can customize all your favorite options to see which fits you best! Now you can find all that your beauty needs straight from our Memeshop! 

*Special Offers &amp; 24 Hour Sales*

Check daily for new Memeshop product sales! Each time we introduce a new product or cosmetics line on our site, we have promotional offers where you get the chance to check out top of the line quality products at up to 50% or more discounts! Time Sales are held on Wednesdays or Thursdays only for 24 hours, and have the highest discounted rates, while Weekly Specials are held for a week starting from Monday and ending on Sunday, so that you can get the chance to look around and see what suits you best.

*Box Value Sets*

So many boxes to choose from! If you have a hard time deciding which box to buy, check out our Box Value Sets, where we now offer a combo of 2 or more of your favorite boxes to be delivered on the same day, with exclusive promotional deals and other added benefits!

*Shipping Schedule*

One of the greatest benefits of shopping with Memebox is that all of our products are sourced, packaged, and shipped, directly from Korea straight to your doorstep.
There are couple of reasons behind this: firstly, we want to make sure that you get the widest choice of products, and that means not limiting ourselves to a small warehouse outside of Korea. Secondly, beauty trends evolve incredibly rapidly, and shipping directly from Korea allows us to stay on top of that. 
As a result, regular shipping takes between 15 - 25 business days and express shipping takes 3 - 7 business days, but you can always find out when your product ships on the product page or on our real-time shiopping schedule where you can check when and where your favorite Memebox, Superbox, Lucky Box and Box Value Sets are schedule to ship!

*Sign Up For Emails and Newsletters and Win Points!*

What's the first thing to do when you decide to become a member of our Memebox family? Sign up for newsletters, of course! You can be the first to know about special deals, new arrivals, and promo codes!
Plus! Earn 2 points toward your purchase of any Memebox product just for signing up with us! That’s not all! We’re giving away 10 points until June 16th

*Tips for Better Shopping*

Use our Promo Codes for better shopping with us at Memebox. We have weekly, monthly, or all seasonal promo codes for reduced prices, upgrades to express shipping and more!

Currently we have:

June PROMO CODES! 


Enter MEMEBUNDLE3 to get $5 off on orders of 3 Memeboxes or more
Enter FREESHIPPING to Upgrade to free shipping on purchases over $70 on only Memeshop items
*Please note that only one Promo Code can be used per order

When looking at KOREAN COSMETICS in say the MEME boxes please be aware that this means skincare, moisturizers, creams, BB AND CC creams, toners,essences, and all the above in this thread, please don't ASSUME it is what we all think as in make-up. it is not. Koreans class this as as an overall term. for instance make up Memeboxes are usually themed, e.g.- make up edition,-make up superbox, banilla, etude house, holika holika,10 minute box. tony moly, and the 2 burst of color boxes .

Feel free to ask members if you are unsure or need questions we are all here to help and generally know what type of products go in to boxes nowadays .


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 10, 2014)

*Memebox Terminology*

*Confused with all the Korean makeup and beauty terminologies? Here's an easy dictionary to guide you through the makeup jungle!*

*Ampoule:* Ampoules are similar to intensive treatment serums, mostly used to repair damaged skin by the sun and other external stressors.

*CC Cream:* The CC in CC Creams can stand for a lot of things. It can stand for Color Changing, Color Correcting, Complexion Corrector and etc. But, the most important thing to remember is that it is a class of a BB Cream/foundation with a lighter feel and lighter coverage. It gives the look of naturally good and glowing skin.

*Emulsion:* Emulsions are similar to moisturizers except that they tend to be a little more light weight and liquidy in texture. They are usually used as the last step during the skin care routine for normal to oily skin, or used before a hydrating cream for dry skin.

*Essence:* Essences are viscous liquids usually used after toner and before emulsion. They are used to prep and condition the skin for better emulsion and moisturizer absorption.

Peeling Gel: Peeling gels are used to exfoliate dead skin cells. Massage the gel into your skin, and you will see and feel little balls of dead skin forming on your face! Super gross but super cool.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 10, 2014)

thank you @@Lorna ljblog!  The terminology really helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase (Jun 10, 2014)

*What do I do with all these products that seem similar?*

As @@Lorna ljblog posted above, each category of product is designed for a different concentration of ingredients. Layering them delivers the best benefit. Use a different lineup for day and night to get more variety and more benefits.

*In what order do I put things on?*

Generally, you go from lightest weight to heaviest. So, toner (called lotion in Japanese products) --&gt; essence --&gt; serum --&gt; ampoule --&gt; emulsion --&gt; cream --&gt; oil --&gt; [bB/CC cream --&gt; makeup for day] OR [sleeping pack for night]. Sheet masks are an intensive treatment after toner and essence. You don't have to use all these steps twice a day or even once a day. Just use whatever you have or need for your skin type, but apply from lightest to heaviest for best absorption.

*So many cleansers! Oil or foam or cream or what? I only have one face!*

Yes, but you should wash it twice at night (or whenever you take off your makeup). Start with an oil or cream cleanser to get most of the makeup off and follow with a gentle foaming or exfoliating cleanser to get every trace of pigment and pore clogging ick off your face. It seems like overkill, but follow immediately with the rest of your skincare products to replace the moisture lost in the double cleanse.

*Snail slime? Bee venom? Snake venom? Fermentation? Ew.*

All these things have amazing benefits to your skin. Snail secretion has repairing and anti-aging properties. While it sounds gross to put that on your face, remember that while the ingredient is natural, it's been processed, so it's not like you're going out to the garden, plucking a snail, and rubbing it on your cheek (unless you're into that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />). I can testify that snail secretion has made a huge difference in clearing up mild redness and discoloration, hormonal breakouts, and fading the fine lines of my mid-30's face.

Bee and snake venom (the synthetic version is called Syn-ake) act like natural botox to tighten skin and reduce fine lines. Collagen plumps skin for the same effect. Fermentation (usually sake or beer) products also have amazing anti-aging qualities; fermented sake is the main ingredient in SK-II skin care, an expensive Japanese brand available at high-end retailers like Nordstrom).

*Does the foot peel work?*

Yes! I've used two: Tonymoly's Shiny Foot and the Purederm Exfoliating Foot Mask that was in the Memebox Mask #2. Both caused my feet to look leprous for a week (and my dog kept trying to nibble at my skin bacon as it flaked off), and eventually resulted in smooth skin. Neither eliminated all my calluses, but both noticeably reduced the calluses at my big toe, heels, and the side of my foot. It was simultaneously kind of gross and really satisfying to see sheets of skin come off. Just be prepared to wear socks for a few days, or you'll have flakies all over the house.


----------



## Geek (Jun 10, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog If this is *directly copied* from their website, we'll have to ask Memebox for their permission to re-publish. If you have somehow reworded it to fit MUT, then it's OK to post.  We'll find out and get back to you soon.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 10, 2014)

Director said:


> @@Lorna ljblog If this is *directly copied* from their website, we'll have to ask Memebox for their permission to re-publish. If you have somehow reworded it to fit MUT, then it's OK to post. We'll find out and get back to you soon.


@@Director feel free to delete it all then as it was copied off Facebook as was the shipping schedule link. No worries from me as it's all over the web on links and blogs any way. I would delete the whole thread but on my phone. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Geek (Jun 10, 2014)

That's ok. Well find out. It's probably just fine


----------



## Geek (Jun 10, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog @@formul8edphrase @biancardi  Memebox has replied that they are *OK* with your post of their text.

Carry on Memeboxers :glasses:


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 15, 2014)

Does anyone at Memebox.com understand emails in English well? I am seriously asking.

I ordered multiple boxes during their recent points promo having to do with accepting credit cards via Swipe or Stripe or whatever they call it.

 I didn't get my points added. Lots of points. I emailed them about it as soon as my orders processed. Then I went back to my account, and they had been added. SO, it was good, right?

*NOPE. Someone got my email confused and TOOK THE POINTS OUT and just left it like it had been before I bought over $400 of Memeboxes. *

I've emailed and emailed. I get an automated response and nothing else. And ask me if I've even seen a Memebox yet! No, Not even a glimpse of a snail.

How do I learn how to deal with this company? IF they would just offer one monthly Memebox in a pre-paid subscription and then have a SHOP to buy the superboxes and so forth, I think everything would go a lot more smoothly. 

I want to be able to pay for it,have the company ship it, get it, enjoy it, and forget about it until the next month.

Really, is there someone who can help me with my communication to this company? I am going backwards with them, I think.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 15, 2014)

what lots of points, @@GirlyGirlie?  As far as I know, they were only giving 5 memepoints per existing customer with their new payment processor..You had to be an existing customer in order to get those 5 memepoints.  If you just signed up after they gave those 5 points out, you wouldn't get them.

And I think the only boxes that give you points back are the Milk(5), Wholegrain(5), Nature(3) - I believe.  

I never have an issue contacting them.    I keep my emails simple and to the point.  If I have multiple issues, I break it up into multiple emails. 

Also, they are very clear up front about their shipping schedule.  This program is not for the impatient and believe me, I feel your frustration of ordering boxes and then waiting!!  I have ordered 19 boxes!!  I have gotten 3 so far, my 3rd just came yesterday.


----------



## Emma Rose McIntosh (Jun 15, 2014)

I have had an issue contacting them.  The main issue was that they didn't get back to me for a week!  It was my first box and I forgot that I had made an account and so I got an error when completing my order.  The order went through but wasn't listed on my account and seemed to have no account associated with it.  Didn't get a resolution on that one.  Still got the box though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jun 16, 2014)

biancardi said:


> what lots of points, @@GirlyGirlie?  As far as I know, they were only giving 5 memepoints per existing customer with their new payment processor..You had to be an existing customer in order to get those 5 memepoints.  If you just signed up after they gave those 5 points out, you wouldn't get them.
> 
> And I think the only boxes that give you points back are the Milk(5), Wholegrain(5), Nature(3) - I believe.
> 
> ...


They gave me the right amount of points to begin with. They had a special promo for the new payment they are using for purchases made during a 48 hour period. They are back in my account, but I doubt I will be ordering from them in the future. I finally saw some past boxes and it's not what I thought it would be based upon my one tube of Misscha BB cream, which seems to be high quality, and has packaging befitting the contents.

Obviously,the promo did not occur witht my first order with them or I wouldn't have received notification of the promo via email.. I ordered boxes which also had points for purchasing them. It added up to be quite a lot. I don't even want them at all now.

They can keep their points as far as I'm concerned. I don't think this is for me. I like USA and French luxury branded cosmetics and skin care, but now that I've finally seen some photos of some " Superboxes"--- underwhelmed.

Too much cutesy " Hello Kitty" factor for me. I'll save that for my Skoshbox  sub.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2014)

@@GirlyGirlie, well not all subs are for everyone.  The only promo was the 5 points only for the new processor, so that was only $5.00. 

I've only gotten one hello kitty item and it was snapped up in a trade like that!  So, I am fine with a cutsey product now &amp; then - I can always gift it to my nieces. 

I am not a fan of high end luxury brands as I find them too heavily scented for me


----------



## Kate Pham (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm new to this thread and Memebox but I just ordered a few boxes last week. If my Memebox from Nature was scheduled to be shipped in May, will it be shipped immediately now? I also have some seperate products, will they ship those separately too? Thanks.


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2014)

katepham2411 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this thread and Memebox but I just ordered a few boxes last week. If my Memebox from Nature was scheduled to be shipped in May, will it be shipped immediately now? I also have some seperate products, will they ship those separately too? Thanks.


hi @ and welcome to the memebox world!! 

If you ordered a box that has already started shipping, they will be shipping it to you within 3-4 days.   If your other items that you ordered are with the Nature box in the same order, they might be shipping in the same box - I do not know for sure.  However, if you ordered items in a different order or one with a box that hasn't started shipping, they will ship separately.

does that make sense?


----------



## Kate Pham (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks @@biancardi! It does make a lot of sense. Do you guys receive email notifications when your box is shipped?


----------



## biancardi (Jun 16, 2014)

katepham2411 said:


> Thanks @@biancardi! It does make a lot of sense. Do you guys receive email notifications when your box is shipped?


I get an email notification about a week or so before it ships to ensure that my address and everything is correct.  I do get an email a couple days after my box ships with a tracking number, but I usually haunt my order page in memebox before then, as they will have the tracking number there before I get the email  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mcgregg1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for breaking down and the different boxes and the lingo. I'm pretty new to Memebox and I definitely had a hard time choosing a first box because I couldn't distinguish the difference between all the options. I started with just a basic Memebox for my first order and I liked it so much that I ordered Superboxes after that. I'm currently waiting for my 5th Superbox to arrive. Seriously addicted!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm even contemplating getting rid of my other box subscriptions because compared to Memebox, they totally pale in comparison. The product quality is great. I loved the Missha Superbox. I think every product in it was a hit! I also loved the SEP (lacey) sheet mask I got in my first box. I'm currently searching ebay for a vendor to buy some more from. I do hate the ship time though, that's the only downside to Memebox.

I haven't ordered a Luckybox yet, does anyone know how they chose the products that go in them? I'm a little afraid of repeat products.


----------



## Kate Pham (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you @biancardi. 

@@mcgregg1, I'm on the same boat. Memebox is sooo good-value. I'm about to cancel my birchbox and switch to meme.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 17, 2014)

katepham2411 said:


> Thank you @biancardi.
> 
> @@mcgregg1, I'm on the same boat. Memebox is sooo good-value. I'm about to cancel my birchbox and switch to meme.


good girl, come to memebox ,please sign in to the rehab thread soon.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 17, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> *Memebox Terminology*
> 
> *Confused with all the Korean makeup and beauty terminologies? Here's an easy dictionary to guide you through the makeup jungle!*
> 
> ...


ok i can't edit this ,as i think the @@Director may of pinned or something. 

anyway 

when looking at KOREAN COSMETICS in say the boxes please be aware that this means skincare, moisturisers,creams,BB AND CC creams, toners,essences,and all the above in this post,please don't ASSUME  it is what we all think as in make-up. it is not. koreans class this as as an overall term. for instance make up memeboxes are usually themed, e.g.- make up edition,-make up superbox, banilla,etude house,holika holika,10 minute box.tony moly,and the 2 burst of colour boxes .

i thought it should just be added here in the newbie thread incase people were a little unsure. and makes it a little clearer to you all.

also please ask the members if unsure we have all been around to work out which boxes are usually a good one or not so sure,we all give a good idea and are here to help out , cause we love to chat about memebox.


----------



## Geek (Jun 17, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog you can't edit because the system only allow edits for 24 hours for regular members.  send me the complete text and I can update it.

thanks


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 17, 2014)

Director said:


> @@Lorna ljblog you can't edit because the system only allow edits for 24 hours for regular members.  send me the complete text and I can update it.
> 
> thanks


that is fine it is only what i wrote down here as i see some new embers getting a little confused over cosmetics as a whole in korean terms as to make up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2014)

mcgregg1 said:


> I haven't ordered a Luckybox yet, does anyone know how they chose the products that go in them? I'm a little afraid of repeat products.


Luckyboxes contains a selection of producs from past memeboxes and luckyboxes. I got the #5 as my first box and I

Love it. It was a good start and got me hooked. I also really like the Memebox From Nature. I' m using all of the producs from these two boxes. Don' t be afraid to try them they a good value.


----------



## Kait1989 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello Ladies!

I have been reading some of your spoilers and hauls for Memebox and even saw the addiction thread and thought "that won't be me" I just want to buy 1 box and see how I personally like the products.

Well I placed my first Memebox order today and instead of the 1 box I had planned on getting I have somehow ended up with 6!!!

The best laid plans and all.....

Worst thing is if I could still get the Tony Moly box I would've bought even more!

I'm hoping the novelty wears off after a couple of months?!?


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 24, 2014)

New to memebox as well so thanks for this thread.  I'm new to Korean skincare, including BB creams and such.  Do they make these tinted products for medium to tan skintones? I'd like to know before I order as that is what I"m most interested in trying.  TIA!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 24, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> New to memebox as well so thanks for this thread.  I'm new to Korean skincare, including BB creams and such.  Do they make these tinted products for medium to tan skintones? I'd like to know before I order as that is what I"m most interested in trying.  TIA!


many BB creams are dark for me ,think ghost white thats me, and the asian girls seem to be ok with there boxes ,sorry if that offended wasn't trying to pick a certain type of person out , i have been lucky in that koreans seem to have pale skin and i have found some lovely anaemic BB creams that i can't get in the uk, don't worry you don't get one in each box ,but there are some cult BB creams that people love at it suits them and rush and buy the boxes liked naked when they pop up in, i would read my post in the general meme thread i quoted you in and go with the flow, if you are not really to fussy  and open to new things I'm sure we will help you out on thoughts on limited or super boxes for sale if you not sure , and yes i have a few boxes.


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

@@Lorna ljblog lol anaemic bb cream. you worded that pretty well. I am going to try that hanskin one soon.Heard good things about it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 25, 2014)

veritazy said:


> @@Lorna ljblog lol anaemic bb cream. you worded that pretty well. I am going to try that hanskin one soon.Heard good things about it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


the hanskin is still a little too dark i thin it down with moisturiser ,the best one has been the bling bling one


----------



## Luxx22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> many BB creams are dark for me ,think ghost white thats me, and the asian girls seem to be ok with there boxes ,sorry if that offended wasn't trying to pick a certain type of person out , i have been lucky in that koreans seem to have pale skin and i have found some lovely anaemic BB creams that i can't get in the uk, don't worry you don't get one in each box ,but there are some cult BB creams that people love at it suits them and rush and buy the boxes liked naked when they pop up in, i would read my post in the general meme thread i quoted you in and go with the flow, if you are not really to fussy  and open to new things I'm sure we will help you out on thoughts on limited or super boxes for sale if you not sure , and yes i have a few boxes.


LOL @ anaemic BB creams


----------



## veritazy (Jun 25, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> the hanskin is still a little too dark i thin it down with moisturiser ,the best one has been the bling bling one


good tip. I will tone it down with my Nabi CC cream from Holika Holika (its white).


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jun 25, 2014)

they said they have been getting friends to post there links, and using office work computers to share too. i not sure to be honest , i know they were asking for certain affiliates ip addresses and info , i know 2 bloggers who were on you tube no longer seem to be getting the free boxes and there reviews have dried up on the boxes there not all happy happy either. they did admit on a forum that they had been removed for underhand attics, so who knows . i think it stemmed  when every one was reviewing boxes on the website yet not even shipped as well.i know it was washed over.but its easy to find someones ip address and if they are using multiples.,i know one blogger has her affiliate banner on her blog and her friend has copied it onto her blog as well.


----------



## Imberis (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I've been looking at memebox for a while and finally decided to just go with it and get some!


----------



## Yingtaobang (Jun 26, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> New to memebox as well so thanks for this thread. I'm new to Korean skincare, including BB creams and such. Do they make these tinted products for medium to tan skintones? I'd like to know before I order as that is what I"m most interested in trying. TIA!


I'm sorry I count help but notice your screen name and Power to our women!! lol Spanish is my native language  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> welcome to the memebox madness!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jun 26, 2014)

Yingtaobang said:


> I'm sorry I count help but notice your screen name and Power to our women!! lol Spanish is my native language  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> welcome to the memebox madness!


awesome, i love it! Si se puede!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

So everytime I'm looking at the pictures of people and try to read their name to see who's talking.... and finally after a few days I slap myself in the face... I kept thinking that Buff whas constantly changing her picture xD there is no Buff xD

Silly me! xD hahaha


----------



## flushblush (Jun 27, 2014)

@@marjojojoleintje LOL, I thought that too, for a sec!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jun 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@marjojojoleintje LOL, I thought that too, for a sec!


hahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> cool!


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm new to memebox, I am wondering if someone could explain how the point system works? And how the promos work?

Thanks!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Jul 2, 2014)

emilylithium said:


> I'm new to memebox, I am wondering if someone could explain how the point system works? And how the promos work?
> 
> Thanks!


the points work by using then for money off boxes 1 point is $1,

you can get points by-

when memebox do a cock up they award you with points,

they send you special offers

they feel generous and put in points for 48 hours only or weekend or week, 

they put up new boxes and if you buy them you get 5 points back for buying,

they use to give them up for joining,

they use to give them when we referred people,

you get points for surveys and reviews.

you get points as and when the wind blows if memebox fancy it.

there are are many ways you get points.

PROMOS

 these are either on the memebox site or coupon sites, these vary in price, usually more letters than numbers,and use words more,

all codes can only be used once, 

blogger codes, these are on blogs,instagram,youtube etc memebox send out specific codes as thank you to bloggers and they pass onto there readers,

generally u can only use one code a month and once only,so you can't say find 10 bloogers codes and use them all in one month they come up as invalid,

thats the general gist of it , but they are changing all the time the rules at memebox,

no blogger afliate codes to be posted on this forum either .


----------



## emilylithium (Jul 2, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> the points work by using then for money off boxes 1 point is $1,
> 
> you can get points by-
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the explanation!


----------



## avarier (Jul 3, 2014)

Is there a list of memebox bloggers anywhere?


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 3, 2014)

avarier said:


> Is there a list of memebox bloggers anywhere?


Nope I don't think so


----------



## avarier (Jul 3, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> Nope I don't think so


Aw ok. I have a bunch of pages I check and I'm always looking for more active blogs.


----------



## aralosin (Jul 4, 2014)

Hello all, new Memebox addict here (20 boxes ordered and counting). I don't think there is a physical list somewhere but I can list some of the blogs I check frequently.
In no particular order (except for fan-b, since she started my addiction):
http://www.fanserviced-b.com/
http://www.helloprettybird.com/
http://www.bitsandboxes.com/
http://www.girlmeetsbox.com/
http://marjoleinkucmer.blogspot.nl/
http://ljblog73.blogspot.co.uk/
http://www.mybeautyjunction.com/
http://subscriptionboxaddicts.com/
http://www.mybeautyjunction.com/
http://ilovebeautyboxes.blogspot.com/
http://www.unpackthebox.net/
http://www.sparklychee.com/
http://mmnoob.blogspot.com/
http://www.ohmybrush.com/
http://www.adventuresinteaandcake.com/
http://beautyfindsforme.wordpress.com/
Also, some of them are doing a Memebox giveaway for July where you could win one of 2 boxes (like From Nature and Whole Grain) or 10 points!


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 4, 2014)

aralosin said:


> Hello all, new Memebox addict here (20 boxes ordered and counting). I don't think there is a physical list somewhere but I can list some of the blogs I check frequently.
> In no particular order (except for fan-b, since she started my addiction):
> http://www.fanserviced-b.com/
> http://www.helloprettybird.com/
> ...


That last part  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HINT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 4, 2014)

But don't forget these lovely memebloggers &lt;3

http://geniesfavproducts.blogspot.com/

http://www.deareux.com/

http://beautyfindsforme.wordpress.com/

http://veritazy.wordpress.com/

http://recipesforhappyness.blogspot.com.au/

http://realtalkwithrachel.com/

http://pintsizedandsimple.blogspot.com/

http://boxaddictions.blogspot.ca/

http://bunnyunboxes.blogspot.ca/

http://edwardsmumsbeauty.blogspot.co.uk/ 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aralosin (Jul 4, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> But don't forget these lovely memebloggers &lt;3
> 
> http://geniesfavproducts.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


I'm always looking for more blogs to follow so thanks for this!


----------



## avarier (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you to both of you! I will be checking out ALL of these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## veritazy (Jul 5, 2014)

avarier said:


> Thank you to both of you! I will be checking out ALL of these!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hey there.

And lol that profile pic   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avarier (Jul 5, 2014)

veritazy said:


> Hey there.
> 
> And lol that profile pic   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 10, 2014)

Eeeek, I'm so excited. I just won the whole grains box from Helloprettybird.com's July giveaway! Thanks for posting the above list, glad I entered!


----------



## EmiB (Jul 10, 2014)

Does Memebox still gives 10 points to join? Or for referral?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 10, 2014)

EmiB said:


> Does Memebox still gives 10 points to join? Or for referral?


no, not anymore. 

However, if you look around for memebloggers, they will have tons of promo codes and specials if you use their links.


----------



## athy (Jul 11, 2014)

marjojojoleintje said:


> But don't forget these lovely memebloggers &lt;3
> 
> http://geniesfavproducts.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


Yay what a great list!

Totally going to enjoy seeing everyone's blogs =)

Mine has quite a few memebox posts too ^^ ~ /shameless


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 12, 2014)

Won ANOTHER Memebox, this time the Waxing one from Marjolein Kucmer's blog.  I NEVER win anything.  Ever.  On a roll....wheeeee... :w00t:

Thanks for hosting @@marjojojoleintje


----------



## marjojojoleintje (Jul 12, 2014)

Krystyn Lowe said:


> Won ANOTHER Memebox, this time the Waxing one from Marjolein Kucmer's blog.  I NEVER win anything.  Ever.  On a roll....wheeeee... :w00t:
> 
> Thanks for hosting @@marjojojoleintje


aaah I'm so happy for you!!!!  I got your email, I wait till I got all information from the other winners and then I'll send it to memebox


----------



## cfisher (Jul 30, 2014)

I just joined Memebox towards the beginning of July, and I've already purchased around 8 boxes. I haven't even gotten a box yet, and I'm already addicted! There's more boxes I do want to buy before they sell out, but I was hoping to wait to get VIP status before I do (but there are a couple of boxes that I REALLY do not want to miss out on before they sell out, which seems to be quick on Memebox!) With the beginning of the month nearly here, i was wondering if anyone could tell me about the VIP status. Does anyone know what it takes to qualify, and if you're enrolled at the beginning of each month? Or how does it work?


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

you don't really get a lot of perks as a VIP member - they just tell you about new boxes about 1/2 day before announcing it to everyone else on their mailing list

we've gotten some memepoints from them, but I think it has only happened twice.


----------



## cfisher (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> you don't really get a lot of perks as a VIP member - they just tell you about new boxes about 1/2 day before announcing it to everyone else on their mailing list
> 
> we've gotten some memepoints from them, but I think it has only happened twice.


Thank you so much for letting me know. I've read a lot about Memebox online (unboxings and such mostly) because I didn't want to keep buying so many boxes so quickly without any sort of information, and they made it sound like VIP members CONSTANTLY get access to special discount codes and special pricing.


----------



## biancardi (Jul 30, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Thank you so much for letting me know. I've read a lot about Memebox online (unboxings and such mostly) because I didn't want to keep buying so many boxes so quickly without any sort of information, and they made it sound like VIP members CONSTANTLY get access to special discount codes and special pricing.


Certainly not discount codes.  A lot of us post the VIP links here and on our blogs and you get the 3 or 2 dollars off the box that way - even if you aren't a VIP member.

Those boxes are released within the same day to everyone else.  If you read the big memebox thread in the am, you will find the vip links or just subscribe to a blogger that you know will post those links.

Are you sub'd to their newsletter as well?

I hope that helps!


----------



## cfisher (Jul 30, 2014)

biancardi said:


> Certainly not discount codes.  A lot of us post the VIP links here and on our blogs and you get the 3 or 2 dollars off the box that way - even if you aren't a VIP member.
> 
> Those boxes are released within the same day to everyone else.  If you read the big memebox thread in the am, you will find the vip links or just subscribe to a blogger that you know will post those links.
> 
> ...


I have a few blogs saved so that I can use those links that offer the extra points and the $5 off $100, plus I use the codes on Memebox, and I'm signed up for their alerts. I read a lot of blog posts that mentioned different things for VIP's, so I was just under the impression that VIP members got regular bonuses/discounts that other members did not. Thank you so much for your help! Buying so many boxes adds up quickly so I figured I better take advantage of as many discounts as I could!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

Is there any way to change your shipping address for boxes already purchased that have not shipped yet? I'm guessing not, but I'll be moving in a month, and as of now all of my boxes are being shipped to my parents house. Will I just have to come get them after I move?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Is there any way to change your shipping address for boxes already purchased that have not shipped yet? I'm guessing not, but I'll be moving in a month, and as of now all of my boxes are being shipped to my parents house. Will I just have to come get them after I move?


Just email them. I just switched a few of mine to my work address because I know I'll be out of town when they're delivered! Just make sure you put 'Address Change' or something in the subject. They're usually super slow responding to my emails, but they responded to that one right away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Is there any way to change your shipping address for boxes already purchased that have not shipped yet? I'm guessing not, but I'll be moving in a month, and as of now all of my boxes are being shipped to my parents house. Will I just have to come get them after I move?


either email them or a week or so before the box ships you get a confirmation pre shipping email so you can alert them of change of address then, you can change it on your account too.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 4, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> either email them or a week or so before the box ships you get a confirmation pre shipping email so you can alert them of change of address then, *you can change it on your account too.*


This is the part I couldn't find. I'll keep looking when I actually know my new address. Thank you!


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> This is the part I couldn't find. I'll keep looking when I actually know my new address. Thank you!


once you know your new address log into your account go to the address book and click add new address,or click on the main dashboard and click edit address   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Aug 4, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> Is there any way to change your shipping address for boxes already purchased that have not shipped yet? I'm guessing not, but I'll be moving in a month, and as of now all of my boxes are being shipped to my parents house. Will I just have to come get them after I move?


I had to have them change my zip code on an order that was given the default zip from their site somehow. They never got back to me (that seems to be a problem) but changed it.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 5, 2014)

This Memebox thing is going to do me in. So far I have been good. I have only ordered the three pack of scent boxes: floral, sweets and tropical, and Lucky Box #9. I cannot tell you how many others I want though, and mine do not even ship until late August. I promised myself that I could not order anymore until I had at least received the ones already ordered.


----------



## biancardi (Aug 5, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> This Memebox thing is going to do me in. So far I have been good. I have only ordered the three pack of scent boxes: floral, sweets and tropical, and Lucky Box #9. I cannot tell you how many others I want though, and mine do not even ship until late August.* I promised myself that I could not order anymore until I had at least received the ones already ordered.*


I said that too - l was not strong enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 7, 2014)

When I put in my address for Newburyport, MA (with my zip code), the system changed it to Newburyport, CA (with that zip code). They're still ignoring me about the boxes already shipped, but when I emailed them directly and put "Urgent! Wrong Address!" on the title, they responded to me within 24 hours, whereas other emails took 5-15 days to respond to (some of which were in fact urgent), so you may want to try that. It was the only way I was able to get a speedy response in regards to address concerns.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't know where to ask this ( One reason I do not visit this part of MuT often LOL.

Does anyone have a good tutorial on how to apply the vivid lip tints well?
I need step by step video without a rushed, experienced person dotting it here and there. I need to learn how.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've got a big box of them now from my Memeboxes and they are " the last frontier" to conquer. 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Tracy E. Robey (Aug 8, 2014)

aralosin said:


> In no particular order (except for fan-b, since she started my addiction): http://www.fanserviced-b.com/


OMG thank you for mentioning me! I didn't see this post until now and I had a O.O reaction when I saw my baby blog's name! fan-b is growing up!


----------



## BexDev (Aug 10, 2014)

Ok guys - I've canceled a few of my other subs and now I'm thinking of taking the dive into the Memebox world!  But...I'm completely overwhelemed!  I don't know where to start...I've never dabbled in Korean cosmetics, so this will literally be my first experience, but judging by some of the boxes and reviews this sub looks right up my alley.  I'm hoping some of you lovely ladies can guide me in the right direction for my first purchase.  I'm a total sucker for adorable packaging (TonyMoly! What what?!)...and that's pretty much the only guidance I can give.  I have more interest in make up than skincare, but I'm open to both.  Any suggestions for a first timer?


----------



## sefkhet (Aug 10, 2014)

BexDev said:


> Ok guys - I've canceled a few of my other subs and now I'm thinking of taking the dive into the Memebox world!  But...I'm completely overwhelemed!  I don't know where to start...I've never dabbled in Korean cosmetics, so this will literally be my first experience, but judging by some of the boxes and reviews this sub looks right up my alley.  I'm hoping some of you lovely ladies can guide me in the right direction for my first purchase.  I'm a total sucker for adorable packaging (TonyMoly! What what?!)...and that's pretty much the only guidance I can give.  I have more interest in make up than skincare, but I'm open to both.  Any suggestions for a first timer?


One important distinction to keep in mind is that when Memebox says 'cosmetics' it doesn't mean make up - usually it refers to skin care. If you look in the ready to ship section, you can find out what's in the boxes (sometimes it's listed in the description and sometimes you have to look up blog spoilers), with the added bonus of cheap express shipping so you're not waiting a month or two to receive your box. Check out Girls Night Out and Burst of Color 2 to see if you're interested - I think those two are more make up heavy.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 10, 2014)

BexDev said:


> Ok guys - I've canceled a few of my other subs and now I'm thinking of taking the dive into the Memebox world!  But...I'm completely overwhelemed!  I don't know where to start...I've never dabbled in Korean cosmetics, so this will literally be my first experience, but judging by some of the boxes and reviews this sub looks right up my alley.  I'm hoping some of you lovely ladies can guide me in the right direction for my first purchase.  I'm a total sucker for adorable packaging (TonyMoly! What what?!)...and that's pretty much the only guidance I can give.  I have more interest in make up than skincare, but I'm open to both.  Any suggestions for a first timer?


I'm new to Memebox and Korean skincare and makeup as well, I started really getting into Korean cosmetics in the past year, and I just ordered my first box on Memebox in mid July, and now suddenly I'm waiting on more than a dozen boxes.

As BexDev already mentioned, from my (admittedly limited at the time) experience, all of my boxes so far have been mostly skincare, except for the occasion balm/treatment. I'd also suggest checking boxes that are ready to ship and focusing on the boxes that are makeup themed, in all honesty the other boxes rarely seem to feature cosmetics, except for the occasional item. I tend to only want the skincare products, and I've already had great luck trading with other members of this site to get rid of the makeup items I don't want and get my hands on some of the skincare products I missed out on. So you may want to try that with the boxes you do buy. It definitely increases the value of your boxes (and helps to justify buying more boxes!)

If you're really looking for Korean cosmetics I'd suggest trying sites like KoreaDepart, HonestSkin, RoseRoseShop and TesterKorea, I've placed large orders with all of them and they have really great prices and always have amazing specials/sales. HonestSkin frequently has month long 30% off everything sales, and certain brands will have things up to 50% off (and their regular prices are already some of the lowest). And RoseRoseShop does great sale prices and already has the lowest prices on a lot of things. And TesterKorea is currently finishing up a special where you get 30% back into your account if you use Paypal as a first time customer. Memebox's regular shop has some of the highest prices for their items, and I would only suggest buying boxes through them (which are a great deal).

If you're really into the Tony Moly Brand and you're not familiar with them yet, you should definitely check out Etude House. I'm not big on cosmetics and I can't tell you how many adorable things of theirs I've ended up forcing myself to delete from my cart since I knew I'd never use it, and really adorable packaging for skincare things as well. Peripera and Too Cool for School also have unique packaging and seem to have great reputations for their cosmetics.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 11, 2014)

BexDev said:


> Ok guys - I've canceled a few of my other subs and now I'm thinking of taking the dive into the Memebox world!  But...I'm completely overwhelemed!  I don't know where to start...I've never dabbled in Korean cosmetics, so this will literally be my first experience, but judging by some of the boxes and reviews this sub looks right up my alley.  I'm hoping some of you lovely ladies can guide me in the right direction for my first purchase.  I'm a total sucker for adorable packaging (TonyMoly! What what?!)...and that's pretty much the only guidance I can give.  I have more interest in make up than skincare, but I'm open to both.  Any suggestions for a first timer?


I got started a couple months ago, and my first box I ordered (and received) was a Luckybox. It came with pretty much a whole skincare regimen, and a bunch of neat items so I could learn about all the crazy stuff (I'm a total idiot with skincare/makeup).

Just look at all the boxes and if something appeals to you, go for it! That's what I'm doing, and I've loved all my boxes so far--and have like, 9 more coming! XD


----------



## cfisher (Aug 11, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> I got started a couple months ago, and my first box I ordered (and received) was a Luckybox. It came with pretty much a whole skincare regimen, and a bunch of neat items so I could learn about all the crazy stuff (I'm a total idiot with skincare/makeup).
> 
> Just look at all the boxes and if something appeals to you, go for it! That's what I'm doing, and I've loved all my boxes so far--and have like, 9 more coming! XD


Ever since I started using Memebox in mid July, I constantly see boxes that don't appeal much to me, then I see an unboxing online and kick myself for missing out on some amazing products. I so desperately wish that more (or better yet, all!) boxes were still available after the unboxings.


----------



## ceredonia (Aug 11, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Ever since I started using Memebox in mid July, I constantly see boxes that don't appeal much to me, then I see an unboxing online and kick myself for missing out on some amazing products. I so desperately wish that more (or better yet, all!) boxes were still available after the unboxings.


Sometimes you have to take a leap of faith! I've done that with a few, and I haven't been disappointed yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cooling Care is still available (I bought it after seeing the unboxings), and I loved that one SO MUCH I want to find the face cleanser to buy more!

Oh shoot, I guess Cooling Care finally sold out, doh! The Luckyboxes and Global numbered are good bets though. And everyone loved Whole Grain, so I bet WG2 will be good!


----------



## cfisher (Aug 11, 2014)

ceredonia said:


> Sometimes you have to take a leap of faith! I've done that with a few, and I haven't been disappointed yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cooling Care is still available (I bought it after seeing the unboxings), and I loved that one SO MUCH I want to find the face cleanser to buy more!
> 
> Oh shoot, I guess Cooling Care finally sold out, doh! The Luckyboxes and Global numbered are good bets though. And everyone loved Whole Grain, so I bet WG2 will be good!


A LOT of boxes I immediately decide I simply *must* have them, I meant moreso in regards to the boxes where I'm on the fence about them, or I simply have no idea how the theme will end up playing out. I still would buy a lot of boxes without hesitating, but a lot of boxes I'd love to see at least some products before deciding if it's worth the money.

I already bought the cooling care, I actually had almost purchased the cooling face cream (I forget the name of it, ice something I believe) on another site and it was still in my cart. When I saw that as the featured item I immediately bought the box, considering I almost paid $12 (plus a couple more for S/H) I was BEYOND thrilled with that box. It's just hard because they release SO MANY boxes it seems like, and obviously I can't buy them all. 

I also purchased the global set package and the lucky boxes, everyone keeps telling me they're the best bets on Memebox, so i'll probably stick to buying those and just trying to be a wee bit more fussy when it comes to other boxes.

As I say this, I'm about to buy that yogurt box.

Memebox is quite the addiction, isn't it?


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 11, 2014)

Total newbie here: is there anyway to avoid the shipping charge, like with a free shipping code or something?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 11, 2014)

latinafeminista said:


> Total newbie here: is there anyway to avoid the shipping charge, like with a free shipping code or something?


They constantly seem to have specials going on. I know at the moment there's no free shipping type deal, but you can use an affiliate code once per month.


----------



## BexDev (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok so I gave in and ordered my first Memebox!  ok...so my first four memeboxes.....don't judge me.  I just couldn't decide, and they all sound great....

I'm super sad I missed out on the "my cute wishlist" boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

How often do they restock?  Should I keep an eye out for this one to come back??


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 13, 2014)

BexDev said:


> Ok so I gave in and ordered my first Memebox!  ok...so my first four memeboxes.....don't judge me.  I just couldn't decide, and they all sound great....
> 
> I'm super sad I missed out on the "my cute wishlist" boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> How often do they restock?  Should I keep an eye out for this one to come back??


you should always keep an eye out for restocks they should be due another big one where most of the older boxes come up, sometimes they come up just after shipping date. have you checked that all the bundles sold out


----------



## cfisher (Aug 13, 2014)

BexDev said:


> Ok so I gave in and ordered my first Memebox!  ok...so my first four memeboxes.....don't judge me.  I just couldn't decide, and they all sound great....
> 
> I'm super sad I missed out on the "my cute wishlist" boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> How often do they restock?  Should I keep an eye out for this one to come back??


I've only been on Memebox since some point around mid July, I already have ordered around a dozen boxes. Trust me, I think all of us (or at least most of us Memebox addicts) have been there! 

I see a few restocks here and there, but they seem to sell out almost instantly, so you really have to keep an eye out. Considering that they just shipped out the original My Cute Wishlist and are already about to ship out the second one, I have a feeling there will be a third.

A lot of us actually trade the items we aren't interested in, so if you see something you really wanted in the My Cute Wishlist boxes you may be able to track them down on the trade lists, and there's a Memebox trade thread where you can let everyone know specifically what you're looking for, and then list your own unwanted items once your boxes arrive. it's the perfect way to get rid of items you wouldn't normally buy/want, and trade in for things you you want from boxes you missed out on.


----------



## easteregg (Aug 16, 2014)

My goodness!!! How have I missed out on this?  I've been trying to save money,but this stuff is cute cute and serious skincare.  What items do you all think are worth my budget if I had to choose?  Is there a loyalty code that I can use for someone?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 16, 2014)

easteregg said:


> My goodness!!! How have I missed out on this?  I've been trying to save money,but this stuff is cute cute and serious skincare.  What items do you all think are worth my budget if I had to choose?  Is there a loyalty code that I can use for someone?


For those that are new to Memebox and want to test the waters a bit, it really is always a great idea to check and see which boxes are "Ready to Ship" then look up reviews (or unboxings as they're often called) on Google, or check to see if the Memebox site has it listed under their Unboxes section, that way you'll know EXACTLY what you are getting. However, the most popular boxes (and the boxes EVERYONE tells me not to miss out on) are the Global boxes and the Lucky boxes, which from what I hear always have the best deals and more often than not the best/most unique products. But those boxes (I'm told) never last long enough for people to find out what is in them before buying them.

I don't think we're allowed to post the codes, but there are $5 off coupons that you can find anywhere, and those that sign up for a new account are currently getting 2 free Memebox points on their account (each point is equal to $2 off and you can use them at the checkout), so between that and the coupon you basically get free shipping on a box.


----------



## easteregg (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank you cfisher!  I appreciate the info.  This community is always so honest and helpful.   :hugs3:


----------



## cfisher (Aug 18, 2014)

easteregg said:


> Thank you cfisher!  I appreciate the info.  This community is always so honest and helpful.   :hugs3:





easteregg said:


> Thank you cfisher!  I appreciate the info.  This community is always so honest and helpful.   :hugs3:





easteregg said:


> Thank you cfisher!  I appreciate the info.  This community is always so honest and helpful.   :hugs3:


It's no problem at all, I'm quite new to this site and Memebox, and everyone is always so helpful, it's nice to be able to help in any way.

Are you new to Korean skincare in general, or just Memebox?


----------



## easteregg (Aug 19, 2014)

cfisher, I am a box junkie who has been out of work for a year.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I get back in the market, I will definately order a memebox.  The site says something about customs.  Have you heard of anyone experiencing problems or is it really not an issue?


----------



## easteregg (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh, and I've heard that Korea is on the cutting edge of skincare and that's important to me.  I'm fair with freckles.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Aug 19, 2014)

easteregg said:


> Oh, and I've heard that Korea is on the cutting edge of skincare and that's important to me.  I'm fair with freckles.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Are you located in the US? I know we don't have to pay customs in the US for such things, but I do know in some countries people are occasionally hit by customs (and it seems to be rather inconsistent). 

I have fair skin as well, but I get spots here and there so Korean skincare is perfect for me. I can't use drugstore type products without getting some sort of irritation, but I've never had any issues with Korean skincare. I've been a bit obsessed with it for awhile now, but I am quite new to Memebox.


----------



## avarier (Aug 20, 2014)

easteregg said:


> cfisher, I am a box junkie who has been out of work for a year.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I get back in the market, I will definately order a memebox.  The site says something about customs.  Have you heard of anyone experiencing problems or is it really not an issue?


Seems like everybody in the US doesn't pay customs (that I'm aware of). You have to buy a lot at once for US to charge customs.

There is a thread for this topic.. my impression is that other countries sometimes do and sometimes don't. varies a LOT

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131767-customshas-it-gotten-you/


----------



## pokeballssohard (Aug 20, 2014)

Memebox has me over here wringing my hands nervously. I really want to get into Korean beauty products, and Memebox seems like a great way to dip a toe in, but I have no idea where to start! 

I'm just going to go scroll through their list of boxes and pretend I know what's going on. lol


----------



## cfisher (Aug 20, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> Memebox has me over here wringing my hands nervously. I really want to get into Korean beauty products, and Memebox seems like a great way to dip a toe in, but I have no idea where to start!
> 
> I'm just going to go scroll through their list of boxes and pretend I know what's going on. lol


I forget where I first heard about Memebox, but I was already really into Korean skincare so that definitely helped, but honestly most of the brands in the boxes aren't really well known brands so even that doesn't help much when you first start with Memebox. If you really want a sure bet for your money the boxes that are ready to ship are great since you can look up the unboxings for those boxes once people start to receive them. But if you really just want to buy one box and be surprised, the Global boxes and Lucky boxes seem to be the best value and everyone says they have the best items. If you have any questions about specific products, people in the Memebox thread are always eager to help. I'm far from the most knowledgable on Memebox, but feel free to send me a message if you have any questions about product types and such, Korean skincare regimens and products can be really overwhelming at first, but I really think it's worth it.


----------



## invisiblegirl (Aug 21, 2014)

So... I received a tracking number for my first box. Lucky Box 9. The link for the tracking takes me to some bizarre program , all in Korean that wants me to download a program. I just went for standard shipping.

How do you all track your boxes and how long is it taking to get them to the West Coast of the US?


----------



## Krisame (Aug 21, 2014)

Can anyone recommended some websites to buy korean products for a decent price? I was also really interested in Korean products before discovering memebox. The only site I found that appears to be legit is Beautynetkorea. I just find the prices on memebox to be higher, or is that just me? :blink:


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

invisiblegirl said:


> So... I received a tracking number for my first box. Lucky Box 9. The link for the tracking takes me to some bizarre program , all in Korean that wants me to download a program. I just went for standard shipping.
> 
> How do you all track your boxes and how long is it taking to get them to the West Coast of the US?


I don't have a shipping link on hand at the moment so I'm trying to respond to this by memory. This is the standard shipping method, and unlike other shipping services it's not really user friendly for those that don't speak Korean. What worked for me is clicking on "cancel" rather than "okay/aceept/whatever it says" when the pop up comes up (I think there is two pop ups). When I do that, it then gives me a page that shows the transit of the package.


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

Krisame said:


> Can anyone recommended some websites to buy korean products for a decent price? I was also really interested in Korean products before discovering memebox. The only site I found that appears to be legit is Beautynetkorea. I just find the prices on memebox to be higher, or is that just me? :blink:


The Memebox prices are INSANE. It really should be avoided, on a very rare occasion their 50%-70% off sale prices are reasonable, but their standard prices are usually marked up at least 200%. A lot of the items I've found at 1/10th the price elsewhere.

When it comes to Korean skincare online, there's one major factor. If you are planning on only making a small purchase, sites like BeautyNetKorea (or just buying through sites like eBay since many Korean sellers sell skincare with free shipping) are really your best option, because the shipping factor can make a huge difference for small purchases.

However, BeautyNetKorea has a very limited selection, and a lot of their items are marked up quite a bit. If you plan on making a decent sized order, shipping definitely evens things out. For larger orders, sites like TesterKorea (one bonus for this site is that they have samples you can buy, $2 will usually get you 10 decent sized sample packets of really popular/well known/well established products and brands), RoseRoseShop and KoreaDepart are your best options. I would definitely say that TesterKorea and RoseRoseShop have the better prices, but KoreaDepart has more of a selection of unique and harder to find items.

Also, HonestSkin is great for smallish orders. Their shipping charges are EXCELLENT. And they also CONSTANTLY have one or two brands offered at up to 50% off. Their selection is small but I always take advantage of their sales. I recently placed an order for $100 and received what would have cost me $200 on sites like RoseRoseShop, over $300 on sites like BeautyNetKorea and well over $700 on Memebox. And the shipping charges were $17 for 14 items. The shipping is charged per item not weight, so it's best for multi item orders (lots of multi packs at great costs), after your first several items they basically just add $1 per item. Their regular prices on items are decent to great, depending on the item, but their great shipping costs and sales are AMAZING. They also frequently do this thing where they just put everything in their shop at 30% off, they did it in March or April, and in July as well so it's apparently a fairly common thing. Their selection is modest, similar to BeautyNetKorea in my opinion, but they carry mostly the top/most popular brands and items, so it's really a safe option.


----------



## Krisame (Aug 21, 2014)

cfisher said:


> The Memebox prices are INSANE. It really should be avoided, on a very rare occasion their 50%-70% off sale prices are reasonable, but their standard prices are usually marked up at least 200%. A lot of the items I've found at 1/10th the price elsewhere.
> 
> When it comes to Korean skincare online, there's one major factor. If you are planning on only making a small purchase, sites like BeautyNetKorea (or just buying through sites like eBay since many Korean sellers sell skincare with free shipping) are really your best option, because the shipping factor can make a huge difference for small purchases.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I dont even know where to start.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What would be the number one product you would recommend?


----------



## cfisher (Aug 21, 2014)

Krisame said:


> Thank you so much! I dont even know where to start.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What would be the number one product you would recommend?


Oh, goodness. I would have no idea where to even start! 

A few of the things I recommend to everyone would have to include the Korean sheet masks, my favorite brands (I've tried a lot) are Etude House, The Saem, Innisfree and The Face Shop. They're also a fairly budget friendly luxury, the same brands sell in stores and online in the US for $2-$5 but they tend to be in the $1 range (most sites that I mentioned only sell most of their masks in packs of 3 of 5 but will have a limited selection of individual masks for similar prices). Some have variety packs which are amazing. When HonestSkin does their up to 50% sale on Etude House items they have the entire Etude House A-Z line of masks for something like $14, and other sites have variety mask sets which are great. 

I'm OBSESSED with all things Skinfood. It's a brand that focuses on using natural ingredients so lots of foods are used for their nutrients. Everyone will swear by their yogurt masks, I've tried the Papaya, Kiwi and the Banana and love them all. They're so gentle and really moisturizing. Their black sugar scrub (plain and strawberry) are also really popular for a reason, they're really gentle and can be applied as a mask or used as a gentle scrub.

The peeling gels are also a really popular product that's unique to Asia. They avoid using harsh exfoliating skincare, so it's a gel that you massage into your skin that basically forms little balls and collects dirt, leftover makeup and dead skin. Exfoliating products tend to irritate my skin, and I know a lot of people have the same problem, and they're so gentle. I like using the ones that feature acidic fruits (especially pineapple) because they tend to be the most natural. 

Sorry, I never know where to start when people ask me about Korean products! If you're looking for a specific type of product, feel free to let me know what you're looking for.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello everyone!

New to Memebox this month. I have been dying to take the plunge and went for it, now I have a wishlist of 5...

I wanted to ask a question about the Memebox bundles as there is a bundle of three I want. As the price is actually the same (but with less shipping cost) do they send it all as one parcel, as opposed to separate parcels (as I assume is normal with the separate $7 shipping costs on each box)

The reason I ask is with customs in the UK the bundle box will likely come over the chargeable amount, so it would be a lot cheaper for me to pay $7 on each box than to risk getting customs (the handling fee alone is about $20, before any charges, so theres my $7 x 3 nearly!)

Thank you for any hep!


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> New to Memebox this month. I have been dying to take the plunge and went for it, now I have a wishlist of 5...
> 
> ...


Yes, they send it together in one parcel, usually by DHL. They give the value as $15.99 on the value declaration so there's rarely any trouble with that in my country but I don't know what the things are like in the UK.


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 22, 2014)

Paulina PS said:


> Yes, they send it together in one parcel, usually by DHL. They give the value as $15.99 on the value declaration so there's rarely any trouble with that in my country but I don't know what the things are like in the UK.


Oh thats actually great, and do they declare it as gift (I'm sure I saw somewhere that they do...)! I think we can go up to £15 for goods (so roughly $25) and £30 for gifts (so about $45)


----------



## Paulina PS (Aug 22, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Oh thats actually great, and do they declare it as gift (I'm sure I saw somewhere that they do...)! I think we can go up to £15 for goods (so roughly $25) and £30 for gifts (so about $45)


I don't think so, at least I haven't noticed it on my parcels. But they put the value of $15.99 on the whole parcel, no matter how many boxes there are inside so you should be safe.

However, it happened to some of the girls in Poland that customs stopped their boxes and asked them to provide payment confirmation and then obviously the value on the bill may be higher.

On the other hand, I've never heard any UK ladies report any customs issues so I suppose you shouldn't worry. But I hope somebody from the UK will confirm that for you.


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 23, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> New to Memebox this month. I have been dying to take the plunge and went for it, now I have a wishlist of 5...
> 
> ...


hi there I'm in the uk, don't worry about customs it won't do nowt it sails through heathrow, I've had 4 bundle boxes arrive this week with 2 or 3 boxes inside ,I've never got customs charges 127 + memeboxes ordered and counting, give me a shout if you need help.bundles all arrive in a brown memebox 1 big box,you only charge 1 shipping fee so its cheaper and better to use a value box bundle then add a $5 off code on top ,

edited to add thy are all classed as gifts looking at the pink bags its $15 and the boxes are $15.99


----------



## marliepanda (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks so much!

I went ahead and ordered the Princess x 3 bundle, and then the honey and yoghurt boxes separately, I also ahve the Coffee Break With Dani box which should be here a lot quicker. Good to know I won't get dinged with customs (fingers crossed!)

Now just to wait I guess!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xx


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 24, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the Princess x 3 bundle, and then the honey and yoghurt boxes separately, I also ahve the Coffee Break With Dani box which should be here a lot quicker. Good to know I won't get dinged with customs (fingers crossed!)
> 
> ...


Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SylviaG (Aug 26, 2014)

hi guys, I'm new to memebox and ordered a few boxes this month, I'm based in the UK and was wondering what's the tiemframe for deliveries to here since getting a despatch email? Thanks


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 26, 2014)

SylviaG said:


> hi guys, I'm new to memebox and ordered a few boxes this month, I'm based in the UK and was wondering what's the tiemframe for deliveries to here since getting a despatch email? Thanks


it takes us 5-5 days roughly not including bank holidays in the uk ,if by ems, if by dhl 24 hours roughly ,what boxes are you looking at , all my tracking is up and i have all my boxes since friday tracking details in uk or on flights at present for this weeks


----------



## SylviaG (Aug 26, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> it takes us 5-5 days roughly not including bank holidays in the uk ,if by ems, if by dhl 24 hours roughly ,what boxes are you looking at , all my tracking is up and i have all my boxes since friday tracking details in uk or on flights at present for this weeks


Thanks

I've had a despatch email for luckybox 9 on 20 Aug by EMS but it doesn't seem to move at all on the tracking...


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Aug 26, 2014)

SylviaG said:


> Thanks
> 
> I've had a despatch email for luckybox 9 on 20 Aug by EMS but it doesn't seem to move at all on the tracking...


if tracking says incheon it means its left korea it will next update at heathrow customs inward then outward then to parcel force or royal fail.

use this site with your tracking number then underneath where it says royal mail it will pop up at heathrow then be delivered the next day usually, see screen shot


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 26, 2014)

Granted, I am in the US, but I ordered a ready to ship box with standard shipping on August 8th--Collagen. I still haven't gotten it. But it did make it to New York yesterday, so I'm hopeful I'll have it by the end of the week.


----------



## SylviaG (Aug 27, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> if tracking says incheon it means its left korea it will next update at heathrow customs inward then outward then to parcel force or royal fail.
> 
> use this site with your tracking number then underneath where it says royal mail it will pop up at heathrow then be delivered the next day usually, see screen shot


Thanks for that. my last status shows as Incheon so will look out for heathrow scan now- hopefully won't have to wait too long for my first box


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 27, 2014)

SylviaG said:


> Thanks for that. my last status shows as Incheon so will look out for heathrow scan now- hopefully won't have to wait too long for my first box


My Collagen box (not the first I ordered, but the first to ship because it was a ready to ship box) is supposedly out for delivery. Eek! I also did a shop order for a combo of a heating pore pack, cooling pore pack, and a bonus hair treatment. It should be here by Saturday at the latest, I think. So excited! Though I admit I don't think I'll do another shop order of just one item like that. Shipping was too high. I'll wait until I save up stuff to buy together. I am also hoping that going forward I can buy more box value packs. That collagen box shipped on August 8th, so almost 20 days travel time. I want that free upgrade to express shipping!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 27, 2014)

Got my first box--Superbox #33 Collagen. Have a completely broken item--Ramosu Carestory Collagen Extract 100 10 ml. Because this was a ready to ship box, I got it in about 3 weeks, so I was able to file a Paypal dispute and I just did so. Hoping they will make it right, but I am nervous. I don't want points. I want the item replaced, or, I want the similar item they sell in the shop, Extract 200 for which they charge $30. Luckily, I filmed me physically opening the box for Youtube so I do have proof that it arrived broken. Unluckily, it appears to have run too long (just over 20 minutes) so it isn't wanting to upload to Youtube.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not happy!


----------



## catyz (Aug 27, 2014)

Just saw the global 14 spoiler, why didn't i get it! I might just star getting them now! It looks too good to not buy them..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@@seachange, if I ever receive my memeshop eye cream, I'll let you know and how it goes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The brand is SKINAZ.


----------



## flushblush (Aug 27, 2014)

@@Heather Hicks Do you have a way to edit your video? All you really need for the purpose of proof is a clip, rather than the entire review.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 27, 2014)

flushblush said:


> @@Heather Hicks Do you have a way to edit your video? All you really need for the purpose of proof is a clip, rather than the entire review.


Honestly, I am not sure if I have a program to edit it or not, and even if I do, I don't know how to edit yet. I will say that I got the video to upload on Youtube so I sent them the link through Paypal. Luckily, the broken item comes up within the first 2-3 minutes, I think, so they wouldn't need to watch it all if they didn't want to.


----------



## Krisame (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey gals, quick question about tracking. I live in Ontario Canada and have been trying to track my Daily Dose of Beauty box but Canada Post just shows that it's left Korea and is on its way. It's been a week and a have and thats all I know. How long will it take for it for something new to show up and how long does it usually take for your memeboxes to arrive?


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 6, 2014)

Krisame said:


> Hey gals, quick question about tracking. I live in Ontario Canada and have been trying to track my Daily Dose of Beauty box but Canada Post just shows that it's left Korea and is on its way. It's been a week and a have and thats all I know. How long will it take for it for something new to show up and how long does it usually take for your memeboxes to arrive?


@ can you help , i know once it says incheon it means its left korea, i imagine you should receive this coming week ,but plenty of canadian girls are on here, i take it it was standard ems delivery,i believe the girls say you can track sometimes via canada post, type  the tracking in to track and trace online, see if that helps better,


----------



## Krisame (Sep 6, 2014)

Lorna ljblog said:


> @ can you help , i know once it says incheon it means its left korea, i imagine you should receive this coming week ,but plenty of canadian girls are on here, i take it it was standard ems delivery,i believe the girls say you can track sometimes via canada post, type  the tracking in to track and trace online, see if that helps better,


Thanks! I tried it but it's showing the same thing. Guess I'll just have to be a little more patient -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Sep 6, 2014)

Krisame said:


> Thanks! I tried it but it's showing the same thing. Guess I'll just have to be a little more patient -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


-Wait another 1 week or so. I know Memebox has been sending there box's by registered mail recently so it might take 2-3weeks. If it's with EMS it should be there by next week.

@@Krisame


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 6, 2014)

So I'm a memebox rookie but I was looking at their site earlier this week after reading a few reviews of their Cute and OMG boxes I was interested in trying a few of these boxes out. Then I went a little crazy and I'm thinking about canceling  few of the boxes that I bought. These are the ones that I purchased already, are of theses like known to be duds and what is the difference between super boxes and memeboxes? TIA

#50 Anti-Aging 3 - I bought this one because I seriously look like I'm 29 going on 45. 

#34 Whole Grain 2 (Ref Deal) - Because it came with meme points. LOL 

Meme's Pouch + Moisture Surge - Because it was a bundle. #10 Lucky Box - This one sounded good! 
#38 My Mask Box - I WANT this one. I did a Dr. Jart paper mask last week and I swear it majorly changed my skin for the better. I need more masks in my life like yesterday. 
#39 Cafe Box - Because I love coffee. 

#54 Pinkaholic - I'm a mom to two little girls, I need this box in my life. MORE PINK! MORE CUTE! 

#59 Halloween Special - Sounded fun! 

#40 Head-To-Toe - This sounded like a good mix.  


I don't really know what I'm doing and I guess I'm just hoping for advice from some of the meme gurus that are on here. I'm a work at home mom and I work in finance and watch my girls all day. I do wear makeup everyday but it's pretty toned down and neutral, I mostly want these for some really awesome skin care products. I have wrinkles on my forehead, big pores on my cheeks and my eyes are starting to form bags. I'm sure upping my water intake and getting more sleep would help those things too but it's not as fun as a memebox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BSquared (Sep 6, 2014)

So, so, so tempted to order my first one tonight but I don't even know where to start! Any suggestions on anything avaliable now that would be a good intro type box?


----------



## bleuberries (Sep 6, 2014)

@@PrettyAndWitty It's a bit hard to tell which will be duds. Sometimes Memebox doesn't follow their descriptions (Herbal box without the herbs they mentioned, Waxing box with no wax) and the pictures don't always relate to the actual box. You can try to guess what will be in each box by looking through the Memeshop as some products in the box will be featured some time before the box shipping date. You can also wait for Memebox to spoil some items before deciding if you want to cancel your order. I really liked the first Whole Grains and Anti-Aging 2. There was a spoiler for Moisture Surge that a lot of people on here are excited about.

Superboxes contain only full size items, but Memebox considers single-use masks as "full-size" 

@@BSquared I think the Global boxes and the Luckyboxes are a great for those just starting out. They usually have high value. If you see items you liked in past boxes, Luckyboxes guarantee repeats, although you're taking a gamble on which repeats you'll be getting. Other than these two, I'd say go for the themes that you like.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 6, 2014)

Thougth I had replied here...

Anyway I would always go with globals, but with the only globals being the 17-19 which are not shipping til November a couple might be needed for before then! Out of the ones currently available I would chose chocomania or yoguhrt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 7, 2014)

i would recommend if its your first ever box to go with lucky box 10 if you want a sooner shipped box head to moisture surge box,


----------



## CuriouslyAmanda (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm new to Memebox. I've seen Memebox around for a while but didn't get the appeal. I browsed a bit and put some boxes on my wish list but this was back when the boxes were a lot harder to come by and they just had the infrequent Globals and Lucky and so forth. (I can't remember the specifics; just that there weren't many options.)

Now there are so many!! And I feel like I have cuteness overload!! It's like I'm in a candy shop - I just want the most adorable things. 

I ended up getting three boxes: Cafe Box, Rose Edition, and Tonymoly. I don't think any of them ship until October, so I am doomed to wait months to see any of them.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aralosin (Sep 9, 2014)

@@CuriouslyAmanda Well, some boxes that are currently sold out (usually ones that have yet to ship) may come back in stock with super limited quantities, so check back on your wishlist or the page for the box, frequently. Also, sometimes the lovely ladies here will give notice in the "Memebox: Korean Beauty Box Service" thread if they catch restocks. It's really on just how quick you can catch a restock, so good luck on getting something that you may have your eye on!


----------



## jebest (Sep 12, 2014)

Just ordered my first round of memebox, I say that because I could not make it out with just ordering one box. Got the dessert box, rose box, skincare step by step, and TonyMoly. Hope they are great...


----------



## cfisher (Sep 12, 2014)

@@PrettyAndWitty The Halloween box isn't really going to be what people wanted/expected. It's apparently just going to be makeup, and possibly some tutorials for Halloween themed makeup. If you were hoping for fun Halloween THEMED makeup and skincare, I would cancel that box. This seems like the sort of box where Memebox will take advantage of getting rid of unwanted makeup items.

For those that are new, Global boxes tend to be everyone's favorites for a Memebox introduction. But personally, I HIGHLY recommend the Moisture Surge box. It's going to contain a kit of 3 Chosungah items (shown in the spoiler), which is a really great high end department store type of brand in Korea. Honestly, I would have paid the $23 for just the three Chosungah items (which would cost a LOT more through Chosungah!)


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> For those that are new, Global boxes tend to be everyone's favorites for a Memebox introduction. But personally, I HIGHLY recommend the Moisture Surge box. It's going to contain a kit of 3 Chosungah items (shown in the spoiler), which is a really great high end department store type of brand in Korea. Honestly, I would have paid the $23 for just the three Chosungah items (which would cost a LOT more through Chosungah!)


 @@cfisher Moisture surge has sold out now, possibly since yesterday. Hopefully itll come back though!


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> @@cfisher Moisture surge has sold out now, possibly since yesterday. Hopefully itll come back though!





marliepanda said:


> @@cfisher Moisture surge has sold out now, possibly since yesterday. Hopefully itll come back though!


Woops! Thank you for posting that, I didn't even notice.

I think a few cancellations and returns will trickle in eventually, but I don't think people that are new to Memebox are addicted enough to see the restocks. Oh, how I hate their restock system.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 13, 2014)

cfisher said:


> Woops! Thank you for posting that, I didn't even notice.
> 
> I think a few cancellations and returns will trickle in eventually, but I don't think people that are new to Memebox are addicted enough to see the restocks. Oh, how I hate their restock system.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have been relying on this forum/facebook BUT I'll be back at work 8-4 Mon-Fri soon so I guess I will miss most of the restocks from now on. I was hoping for some Cute Wishlist 2 ones with it shipping at the moment, thought some spares might have been found! Cacao and Milk were my most wanted though so I guess I will be happy with future editions of most other boxes like snail/mask/skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cfisher (Sep 13, 2014)

marliepanda said:


> I have been relying on this forum/facebook BUT I'll be back at work 8-4 Mon-Fri soon so I guess I will miss most of the restocks from now on. I was hoping for some Cute Wishlist 2 ones with it shipping at the moment, thought some spares might have been found! Cacao and Milk were my most wanted though so I guess I will be happy with future editions of most other boxes like snail/mask/skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I missed the Skincare Box and Mask Edition #4 restocks the other night, the first night I went to bed at a normal time in soooo long. It really does amaze me how fast they sell out! Sometimes someone points it out and by the time I go to checkout it's gone, or by the time Memebox posts about it they're already sold out. I REALLY wish there was some sort of waiting list for them, or some way for us to submit an order for them when they are restocked. On the plus side, it would mean we couldn't use coupons.

(...Did you read that, Memespies? Guaranteed sales with no coupon codes!)

It's so strange to me though how long it takes for some of those restocks to go up. MONTHS later? I just don't get it.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 19, 2014)

So I have the Whole Grain 2 and Anti Aging 3 boxes coming to me and they are taking *FOREVER*! Anti Aging 3 shipped on the 4th and it still isn't even registering with USPS. I have never waited so long for a sub to make it's way to me. I have 8 more boxes coming between now and the end of October but I'm considering canceling because they take so long to get to me.


----------



## marliepanda (Sep 20, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> So I have the Whole Grain 2 and Anti Aging 3 boxes coming to me and they are taking *FOREVER*! Anti Aging 3 shipped on the 4th and it still isn't even registering with USPS. I have never waited so long for a sub to make it's way to me. I have 8 more boxes coming between now and the end of October but I'm considering canceling because they take so long to get to me.


Normal shipping can take that long from Korea, There have been 2 weekends between the 5th (Anti Aging shipping date) and now, plus Memebox has no control over customs and shipping. If you really hate the wait its worth investing in bundles as they ship express for $6.99


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Sep 20, 2014)

PrettyAndWitty said:


> So I have the Whole Grain 2 and Anti Aging 3 boxes coming to me and they are taking *FOREVER*! Anti Aging 3 shipped on the 4th and it still isn't even registering with USPS. I have never waited so long for a sub to make it's way to me. I have 8 more boxes coming between now and the end of October but I'm considering canceling because they take so long to get to me.


anti aging 3 shipped on the 5th if you paid for the box as a single it will come RM mail so its perfectly still in the time frame, as for whole grain 2 it only shipped on the 16th and that to will be registered mail. if you want them within a day or 3 of shipping you need to pay for via bundles for express shipping, what other boxes are you waiting for ,as most haven't ben shipped yet,the shipping dates are clearly posted at the bottom of each box details,not to mention 2 weeks of public holidays thrown into he mix which will slow down postal in the country.

which other boxes are you waiting for have they shipped yet.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 22, 2014)

I do agree that the shipping is a big turn off. But, I also admit I am too cheap to pay for upgraded shipping. I am trying to buy bundles now if I can. $19 for shipping is just too much. Yes, the boxes get here within the time frame, but for me, they fall on the higher end of the shipping range. Like, I think it says 7-21 days and my first shipment took exactly 21 days. Normally, when you order something that has a shipping range, it tends to get to you earlier and the later estimate is 'just in case something unusual happens.' I'll be honest in saying that even though they said it could take 21 days, I didn't believe it until it happened. I hate that slow shipping. I wish they'd offer LOTS more bundles because ordering a single box with slow shipping is a turn off for me. I do it, but I don't like it.


----------



## ceredonia (Sep 23, 2014)

I wish I could afford more bundles! I JUST got my Scrub box today, and it shipped on the 5th. I mean...come on. Ugh. 

17 days. It used to take 8 before they switched up shipping methods. My other Tropical box just showed up today too, and those shipped when, like, end of August?


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm new to Memebox and ordered the Pinkaholic box this past week.  The shipping date was given as 9/23, but I don't see any record that it shipped, and their online shipping schedule hasn't been updated for two weeks?  Is this typical?  Thanks.


----------



## cfisher (Sep 27, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm new to Memebox and ordered the Pinkaholic box this past week.  The shipping date was given as 9/23, but I don't see any record that it shipped, and their online shipping schedule hasn't been updated for two weeks?  Is this typical?  Thanks.


Sadly, it's VERY typical.

So far I have received about 25 boxes (some were shipped together of course), and only received 4 shipping notifications. 3 of which I did not receive until after the items arrived (shipped expedited). It's very common for me to receive the standard shipping packages without ever getting a shipping notification or an update on the order page.

You can always email them at [email protected] and try to ask for tracking information, but sadly the customer service reps don't seem to have access to this information and this tends to just end with lots of back and forth until the package inevitably arrives.

If you're a patient person, I'd just say that your package should arrive without any issues, and it usually takes about 14 business days now for people to receive standard shipping packages.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 27, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> I'm new to Memebox and ordered the Pinkaholic box this past week.  The shipping date was given as 9/23, but I don't see any record that it shipped, and their online shipping schedule hasn't been updated for two weeks?  Is this typical?  Thanks.


If you just ordered it, then it might take a few days longer for them to ship it out.  It takes them 3-4 days to process and ship out orders.  The 9/23 is the day it begins shipping, but for those who order right around the ship date, expect it will take up to 4 days or so to see it actually ship out.  This happened to me a couple of times when I ordered a global right around the day it was supposed to ship out.  They will get it out to you...

Check your order online as well - click on the actual order number and see if they put in a tracking there.  The order may say "ready for shipping" but it might already be shipped out and a tracking number will indicated that.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you both so much!


----------



## tacitus (Sep 28, 2014)

Hello all. I've been lurking for a little bit but just thought I would finally say hello. I discovered Memebox in July of this year and its pretty much been downhill from there. I'm in Australia and we pay exorbitant amounts for cosmetics and shipping, plus our beauty subscription boxes aren't great, so Memebox has been a bit of a dream come true for me. Well mostly anyway. There have been the odd lowlights (world's worst tampons, I'm looking at you), but in general its been great.


----------



## latte (Oct 7, 2014)

so, i'm pretty new to the whole memebox thing, and i was wondering, do they ever restock old boxes? and if they do restock, does it show up on the front page or do i have to basically stalk the page of the box?


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

latte said:


> so, i'm pretty new to the whole memebox thing, and i was wondering, do they ever restock old boxes? and if they do restock, does it show up on the front page or do i have to basically stalk the page of the box?


They do restocks, and they're a HUGE deal for us Memebox Addicts. Lately, the add them to the "Ships Soon" section, while other times you can only find them by browsing the Sold Out sections and seeing which ones you can add to your cart.

The best advice I think anyone can give you (and the biggest timesaver) is to just keep checking the main Memebox thread. People are always letting everyone else know when they see restocks, and which ones they see available. The restocks are really hard to get, and tend to sell out within minutes (or hours for bigger restocks, or less popular boxes). And you never know when they're going to show up.


----------



## latte (Oct 7, 2014)

cfisher said:


> They do restocks, and they're a HUGE deal for us Memebox Addicts. Lately, the add them to the "Ships Soon" section, while other times you can only find them by browsing the Sold Out sections and seeing which ones you can add to your cart.
> 
> The best advice I think anyone can give you (and the biggest timesaver) is to just keep checking the main Memebox thread. People are always letting everyone else know when they see restocks, and which ones they see available. The restocks are really hard to get, and tend to sell out within minutes (or hours for bigger restocks, or less popular boxes). And you never know when they're going to show up.


thank you so much for the quick reply! i'll have to start stalking the thread then, hehe


----------



## cfisher (Oct 7, 2014)

latte said:


> thank you so much for the quick reply! i'll have to start stalking the thread then, hehe


Honestly, by the time Memebox tends to post about their restocks (or mention them in an email) they're usually gone, people stalk that stuff like crazy. And every single time I've purchased a restock, regardless of how often I check out the Memesite, it's usually someone posting it in that thread that brings it to my attention. And I've grabbed like 10 restocks that I REALLY wanted thanks to the thread.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 9, 2014)

Update from a new addict:  my very first Memebox, Pinkaholic, arrived today and I LOVE everything in it!



Spoiler



A pink lip crayon, a pink eyeshadow crayon, cleansing water, pink highlighter, a night cream, and a balm


-- all products that I will use and use.  Impressed with the big sizes, too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2014)

TheSilverNail said:


> Update from a new addict:  my very first Memebox, Pinkaholic, arrived today and I LOVE everything in it!


Congrats on your first Memebox!


----------



## xminorityx (Oct 10, 2014)

I discovered memebox around three weeks ago and have already purchased _Skincare Elixir, Dry and Sensitive Skin_ and_ Petite Treasures. _

I'm pretty excited to receive them although I do wish memebox posted more spoilers or just more of a explanation of what the box will actually contain.


----------



## Alidolly (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,

Just joined as received my first 3 Memeboxes yesterday!! I live in Scotland so wasn't sure whether the products would suit my skin type (pale blue!) but am thrilled with what I've received so far. I love the Lisa Pullano box - I received the lavender lipstick and was worried it would be "BRIGHT" but its actually a lovely shade. My little girl (4) already has her eye on the macaroon lip balm!! Thankfully I've ordered her a disney Frozen make-up set so she "might" leave mummy's stuff alone!

Waiting on My Cute Wishlist 3 and the Halloween box to be delivered now!


----------



## Paulina PS (Oct 15, 2014)

Alidolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just joined as received my first 3 Memeboxes yesterday!! I live in Scotland so wasn't sure whether the products would suit my skin type (pale blue!) but am thrilled with what I've received so far. I love the Lisa Pullano box - I received the lavender lipstick and was worried it would be "BRIGHT" but its actually a lovely shade. My little girl (4) already has her eye on the macaroon lip balm!! Thankfully I've ordered her a disney Frozen make-up set so she "might" leave mummy's stuff alone!
> 
> Waiting on My Cute Wishlist 3 and the Halloween box to be delivered now!


Hi, welcome to the madness!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello there come join in on the mail thread once you read the other threads


----------



## tamelthecamel (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey! I'm super new to Memebox, I just bought my first 3 this weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a few questions though. I've been lurking the forum here for a few day and I noticed people talking about how many boxes are still in stock. How do you see how many boxes are still available? With the VIP program, do you have to wait 3 months to qualify for VIP even if you buy more than 5 in the first month? And for my last question, what days do they come out with new boxes? I think I read Monday Wednesday and Friday but I can't find the post where I read that so I wanted to make sure here so I know what days to watch for new boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks guys!


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 21, 2014)

tamel, yes, new ones come out M-W-F.  I don't have VIP status yet, but I've found that I can see the VIP pricing early and use it if I stalk the boards here and see what new boxes the members are talking about, then do a search on the Memebox site for that box.  For example, yesterday morning when I went to the Memebox site, I didn't see new ones yet but people here were talking about new ones called Empress and Cleopatra.  Doing a search on Memebox for either of those names brought them up and I was able to add them to my cart at the early (VIP?) pricing.  However, as I was adding my billing info, the combo I wanted sold out at that pricing so I didn't get them.

I had to ask how people know how many boxes are available too.  It's a matter of trying to add multiples to your cart, such as 50 or 100, and seeing what happens and what the site says.  Just tried it, and on the Empress box, it would let me add 30 boxes but not 35, so the number left is 30 to 34.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Oct 21, 2014)

MEME BOX HAS A WONDER WOMAN BOX! May very well be my first purchase from them.


----------



## TheSilverNail (Oct 21, 2014)

p.s.  tamel, sorry I don't know about when the VIP status kicks in.  I have to buy one more box before I reach that, I think.  Want to wait and see what they come out with tomorrow!


----------



## cfisher (Oct 21, 2014)

In regards to VIP status...I joined Memebox in mid July, by the end of the month I had purchased several boxes, and on August 1st I received my Congratulations VIP email. So it kicks in at the very beginning of the month after you reach the 5 box requirement.

However, Memebox apparently counts value sets as only one box. So if you buy 3 singular boxes and a value set with 2 boxes, you won't qualify for VIP status.


----------



## stardustz17 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I finally decided to join memebox early October and I have already ordered 10 boxes. I think I am well on my way to be qualified as a memebox addict  

I want to thank you all for keeping me up to date with all the latest offers, restocks, and news  :luv:   Time for me to go back to lurking   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorna ljblog (Oct 28, 2014)

So when we are greeted with the new boxes of lotions and potions and make up how do we know what is in date .

Well generally Korean and Asian skincare , cosmetics, make up will have the date underneath or on the box - this is the manufacture date

Asian products don't tend to have a use by date on them but another memeber has posted this little tip with added symbols so keep it on your notes on your phone for easy reach

제조 manufacture

까지 till


----------



## Jenn Lee (Oct 31, 2014)

New to Memebox.... but in the last 2 weeks have ordered 3 single boxes and 3 value sets! This is going to be an expensive addiction.... T-T


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Nov 5, 2014)

New to Memebox (actually to Korean skincare).  

Just out of curiosity, if anyone knows.....I have a Skinfood store and a The Face Shop very close to me.  I know Skinfood is a brand.  Is The Face Shop a brand too, or does it also carry other brands?  I haven't been to either store yet.  The pictures of The Face Shop (which is inside a Korean grocery store) show a lot of products.   I want to try a variety of brands so I'm looking for my best option.  If I can find some of this stuff locally it would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 5, 2014)

JayneDoe13 said:


> New to Memebox (actually to Korean skincare).
> 
> Just out of curiosity, if anyone knows.....I have a Skinfood store and a The Face Shop very close to me.  I know Skinfood is a brand.  Is The Face Shop a brand too, or does it also carry other brands?  I haven't been to either store yet.  The pictures of The Face Shop (which is inside a Korean grocery store) show a lot of products.   I want to try a variety of brands so I'm looking for my best option.  If I can find some of this stuff locally it would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. The Face Shop is a brand just like SkinFood.

I am assuming you are located in Vegas? If so Amore Cosmetics sells a wide variety of Korean brands.


----------



## Jayrob Goldsaf (Nov 6, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Yes. The Face Shop is a brand just like SkinFood.
> 
> I am assuming you are located in Vegas? If so Amore Cosmetics sells a wide variety of Korean brands.


Actually my avatar is misleading...I love Las Vegas but live in Irvine (a suburb of Los Angeles that has a very large Asian population).  I don't know why I'm so intimidated to just show up and start looking around.  I usually just go to the market to get a jumbo sized kimchi and don't shop around much (sometimes the live fish that you buy for dinner freaks me out a bit!)

We also have a Japanese "dollar store" (really $1.50 but some really fun finds) and a Japanese grocery store that has a cosmetic section.

I think I'll just bite the bullet and hit up the various stores and cosmetic departments and see what I can find....I'm totally into this whole Korean skin care ritual that I've finally heard about!


----------



## Elena K (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm very new to memebox, like in "haven't ordered a signle box yet". I've been eyeing Foot Therapy Box (Memebox #77), and it looks like now it's out of stock. Does Memebox ever restock sold out boxes?


----------



## LisaLeah (Nov 29, 2014)

@@Elena K They do restock boxes every so often. But they go very fast.

The boxes that are on the site now are all restocks from Black Friday.

Some of them sold out in minutes!

Best way to find out when the restocks happen is to watch the main Memebox thread.

Usually someone spots the restocks WAY before Memebox announces them.


----------



## Elena K (Nov 29, 2014)

@@LisaLeah Thanks! I'll keep an eye on Memebox thread


----------



## detroitjewel (Nov 30, 2014)

I am eagerly awaiting my first 3 memeboxes! I am curious as to what the cyber Monday deal might be... Any clues? I am trying to decide whether to use the black Friday sale or wait. It seems the black Friday shop sale was US based. Do you think cyber Monday will be solely Global store?


----------

